# New F350



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought a new 2015 6.2 and am looking to put a plow on it. Had a meyer EZ mount plus on my old 6.0. Is the western midweight too small for my size truck? Im looking to get a western, just looking for used before i buy new.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Too small. You want a pro plus


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You want a 9.2 Boss v plow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

^Don't listen to him. He's biased.

Midweight will be destroyed behind a 350...its a new truck, buy a new plow and be done with it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

brandon.edwards;1806675 said:


> I bought a new 2015 6.2 and am looking to put a plow on it. Had a meyer EZ mount plus on my old 6.0. Is the western midweight too small for my size truck? Im looking to get a western, just looking for used before i buy new.


My first reaction to this is "your not serious right?" But I don't want to be that guy that just rips people. The other post are correct, that plow wouldn't last the first push. And I don't even think u could get a proper mount for it anyway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

brandon.edwards;1806675 said:


> I bought a new 2015 6.2 and am looking to put a plow on it. Had a meyer EZ mount plus on my old 6.0. Is the western midweight too small for my size truck? Im looking to get a western, just looking for used before i buy new.


What wheelbase?

Paid by lot or hour?


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

Do most of you guys finance new plows? I just dont have the cheddar to drop on a new plow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I always do. I have private financing. My guy takes 10's and 20's tho. He loves them.


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats what im talkin bout!
Thats pretty awesome. Im going to look at some new westerns this week.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

brandon.edwards;1806842 said:


> Thats what im talkin bout!
> Thats pretty awesome. Im going to look at some new westerns this week.


I'm joking. What I'm saying is I pay cash for mine. I'd never finance one. To me, the plow is the most disposable item I have in plowing.


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

HAHA right on. Good advice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1806840 said:


> I always do. I have private financing. My guy takes 10's and 20's tho. He loves them.


I'll take 5's and singles on Friday nights.....


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone plow with the boss standard duty? Im thinking about getting one used, and i dont know if it will be good enough or heavy enough to be in front of my truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

brandon.edwards;1807381 said:


> Anyone plow with the boss standard duty? Im thinking about getting one used, and i dont know if it will be good enough or heavy enough to be in front of my truck.


No dude you need a full size plow


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

Roger That, just don't have the coin to drop on a new plow. But new is the way o have to go.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

brandon.edwards;1807385 said:


> Roger That, just don't have the coin to drop on a new plow. But new is the way o have to go.


I didn't say new. Just full size. Be patient you've got all summer lol

You'll end paying the difference in repairs if you get a light duty plow


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

That's what I keep thinking lol is I have all summer. But before u know it I'll blink and it'll be snowing haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sept used plows will be all over the place , late Oct the prices will fall, 1st snow prices will raise. The right plow and deal will come along.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1807398 said:


> Sept used plows will be all over the place , late Oct the prices will fall, 1st snow prices will raise. The right plow and deal will come along.


I may have an extra or 2 laying around


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

Plows? Let me know what u got. U can text me at 6147725573


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Sure. Have a couple wide outs and a 9'6" vee available. Everything is for sale for the right price.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1807421 said:


> Sure. Have a couple wide outs and a 9'6" vee available. Everything is for sale for the right price.


Which do you prefer


----------



## brandon.edwards (Nov 11, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1807512 said:


> Which do you prefer


I think I'd be interested in the wide out


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

It all depends on the lot. The wideout is nice. But this is my first 9'6" vee. Had an 8'6" and like that, but wasnt wide enough. So I'll use the 9'6" with wings for a bit this upcoming year and see how it goes.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

brandon.edwards;1806837 said:


> Do most of you guys finance new plows? I just dont have the cheddar to drop on a new plow.


I bought a 2012 F250 in January of 13, and had it upfitted with a Fisher, as seen in my signature. Since Ford Motor Credit financed me @ 0%, the $5300 plow was financed @ 0 too.
I am ordering a 2015 F350 srw diesel for this winter, and will have it upfitted with both a new 9'6" XV-2 Fisher, and Fisher 1.8 yard Polycaster.
I checked, and a sander is one of the upfits FMC will finance. So, hopefully, I can get 1.9% on the whole setup. I don't think 0% is available on current models.

So, when buying a new truck to plow with, I would advise you to have it upfitted and finance it all at once. If you have the cash to buy a new plow after getting the truck, use that cash as a down payment; it will buy a great interest rate.

Also, my advice is to forego the little blade, and get a 9.5 XV-2 Fisher. 
I know some people love the Boss, but I can't see why. The Fisher is superior.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

The thing with plowing is there is so much uncertainty, and some people like the OP who it sounds like is new to plowing the last thing they need is to have a huge payment looming over them all winter. Not sayimg what you're doing is wrong buswell it works for you that's great especially with the 0 apr. Me personally I would wait a little bit and pay cash for a used plow.


----------

